# Payponds in south Ga?



## bowfinbrian (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone know of any decent pay ponds around Tifton, Valdosta, Douglas, Moultrie?


----------



## wareagle228 (Aug 15, 2007)

Try paradise pfa in Tifton.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2007)

In north Grady County there's an area where a fellow has about ten of them within a couple of miles of each other . Some are pretty good ponds too . They're on and off of Spence Rd. south of county line rd . Probably about ten miles south of the Colquitt co. line .


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2007)

South Lowndes County on Loch Laurel Rd, there is what we call the public Brown's Pond and there is a campground/barbershop that I think still allows folks to pay and go fishing.  There are two good pay ponds in Brooks County.  One is Mitchell's Pond and I can't remember the name of the other.


----------



## bowfinbrian (Aug 15, 2007)

Paradise stinks, I wish that they would do a better job of managing the fisheries there.  With all of the lakes, it should kick out the occasional 15lb fish, but only has the occasional 10lb fish.  As for Brown's it is way to overgrown to really fish much of it.  
Thanks for the ponds, but keep them coming with directions if possible.  There is one south of Enigma 15 acres or so, one north of Alapaha 20 acres, one south of Tifton on 41 that is  30 acres.


----------



## diamondback (Aug 15, 2007)

*Nichols Lake*

its near Pavo it is a pretty good size lake.  closed october thru march i think.  occasional 13lber caught out of it.  full of cypress trees and lilly pads.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2007)

diamondback said:


> its near Pavo it is a pretty good size lake.  closed october thru march i think.  occasional 13lber caught out of it.  full of cypress trees and lilly pads.



You're talking about Nichols Lake in Sand Hill, supposed to have some nice fish in it, but never pulled anything great out of it.

Brown's Pond, Hughland's or Paradise Island off of Loch Laurel is a great place, you just gotta take your time and learn it and work it.  I love that place and yes, the coontail moss is bad right now, but look how low the water level is.  Come fall, it'll be up a bit and easier to fish but I've caught some very nice fish out of there.

Try Oris Blackburn park in Clyattville.  Nice little spot, nice boat ramp.  It's open from sunup til sundown.  Don't go taking no big boat though.  On our first trip, within the first ten minutes we were there, hubby pulled this one out.






I won't get started on Paradise PFA.  I'm so disappointed at that place right now.  People are pulling fish the size of what I use for bait out of there and taking them home.  Seems like nothing is getting a chance to get big.

Either way, don't forget the rivers.  Try going down to Langdale park and wading upstream a bit.  There are quite a few little gems around south Gawga, you just gotta get out there and scope em out.

Good luck!
Turtlebug


----------



## muddy_feet (Aug 15, 2007)

Try Oris Blackburn park in Clyattville....


that place has cursed me for 7 years.....I'm by no means a pro but I almost never get skunked and I'm yet to catch a fish in that place.


----------



## bowfinbrian (Aug 15, 2007)

Nichols is ok, but it is pretty low right now, I saw a really big one on the bed there this year about 30 yards from where you pay but she would not eat anything.   I have pretty much scouted out everything within a couple of hours of tifton, either by looking at maps or google.  Just seeing if you guys knew of anything that  I  hadn't seen.  Thanks.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 15, 2007)

bowfinbrian said:


> Paradise stinks, I wish that they would do a better job of managing the fisheries there.  With all of the lakes, it should kick out the occasional 15lb fish, but only has the occasional 10lb fish.  As for Brown's it is way to overgrown to really fish much of it.
> Thanks for the ponds, but keep them coming with directions if possible.  There is one south of Enigma 15 acres or so, one north of Alapaha 20 acres, one south of Tifton on 41 that is  30 acres.



This past april I fished a tournament at paradise and the day before we were out there drom daylight to dark looking for big fish on bed to catch on tourny day. I saw some big fish, but i also saw at least 5 people leaving that evening with their limit of bass that were all over 5 lbs and some were pushing 10 lbs. Too many people have the mentality of "its a public lake, if i dont keep it someone else will". But as far as the fishing not being good, i have seen tons of 5lb+ fish come into the boat that me or my buddy caught. Its tough out there but once you figure out how to catch them you will love the place!


----------



## Dupree (Aug 15, 2007)

*a few from paradise and weed bingham*

in order 
1. paradise 7 lb 10 oz
2. weed bingham -no weight
3. paradise 5lb 2 oz
4. paradise 5lb 5 oz
5. paradise no weight
Wish I had of had a camera all the other times I was out there!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2007)

Nichols Pond...thats it...Can't believe I forgot the name of it after all I paid a couple of years ago to duck hunt in it....notice I said hunt...not kill ;-(


----------



## diamondback (Aug 16, 2007)

*yeah*

I heard that why they closed it half the year,for some duck hunters .probably would do better at grand bay than there. I like the way it looks but just too shallow for me.only had luck once and we caught 5 up to 5 lbs all around that little island.saw some huge ones on the bed there before but they are very stubborn there.I been wanting to got there with some wild shiners but im not sure they allow that.


----------



## brushbuster (Aug 16, 2007)

*4X4*

Those are some good looking paradise bass. I have caught some good fish there but nothing consistant.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 16, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Those are some good looking paradise bass. I have caught some good fish there but nothing consistant.



Thanks, all of the fish I have ever caught out there have been very healthy. I guess all the people keeping fish lets the remainder of them have plenty to feed on.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that i have seen one of the guys pictured before. Great looking catch by the way! Used to go out there and catch 40-50 easily in a few hours after class!

I graduated from ABAC in 02 and used to fish Paradise 3-5 times a week! Never caught on that went over 5 well let me rephrase that...Never landed one that went over 5! Had a few that were good come off by throwing my hook by them jumping so much! I need to get back there sometime! I loved to fish them lakes, but just way to FLAT of land for me! I love my rolling hills and mountains!


----------



## Dupree (Aug 16, 2007)

I enjoyed abac, but im glad to be back above the gnat line.


----------



## Lightninrod (Aug 16, 2007)

Some great lookin' Bass there 4X4!!!


Dan


----------



## bowfinbrian (Aug 16, 2007)

I am pretty sure I saw you guys out there this spring.  Those are some nice fish, but you are right about the guys just killing the big ones on the beds.  Especially this year b/c the water was so low and clear.


----------



## Ouachita (Aug 16, 2007)

If you fellas are interested in pay ponds you can check out the DNR website and they have a partial list of pay ponds for each county along with directions, acreage, and types of fish.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2007)

diamondback said:


> I heard that why they closed it half the year,for some duck hunters .probably would do better at grand bay than there. I like the way it looks but just too shallow for me.only had luck once and we caught 5 up to 5 lbs all around that little island.saw some huge ones on the bed there before but they are very stubborn there.I been wanting to got there with some wild shiners but im not sure they allow that.



Mitchell's used to be a really good duck pond, just not lately.  Grand Bay holds surpising few birds for its size and make up.


----------



## SW Georgia (Aug 20, 2007)

just stay away from the Gee Pond out of Pelham, its a rip off


----------



## diamondback (Aug 20, 2007)

*gee pond*

yeah thats what I heard.too many rules and too little water.I havent been there in years ,but it used to have some good fishing ,but a guy told me he looked at it the other day and it was about dry except for a few small holes you had to drag the boat to get to.


----------



## sogafishin (Aug 23, 2007)

There are a couple of pay ponds in Cook Co I know of.One I call the $2 pond I have heard others call it Akins Pond its between Adel and Ray City and Boyette Pond which is off of Futch Rd in Cook Co.I live about 5 or 10 min from both.Have caught nice fish in the $2 pond but not too much luck in Boyette


----------



## bowfinbrian (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks sogafishin, but the Akins pond is dry and Boyettes has a bad algae problem.  I would not be surprised to see a fish kill in there soon.  As far as I am concerned the prolonged drought has basically ruined all of my ponds for fishing for the foreseeable future, hence the need to branch out.  I have around 30 private ponds in berrien and cook county  that I fish pretty regularly, but I have not been excited about going to any of them in some time.  Oh well, I always have my bowfin


----------



## sogafishin (Aug 25, 2007)

I know what you mean bowfin.Most of the pond I fish are real low also.I also like to fish the river by my house but no water there either.I have been having to drive to Lake Park to find enough water.Alot of water down there.Alot of ponds too.Hate to hear that about Akins pond.Been a year or more since Ive been there.I have seen some very good fish come out of that hole.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 9, 2022)

Looking for one around Quitman county for Grandkids.


----------

